

The Closed Mind of Richard Dawkins - samclemens
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119596/appetite-wonder-review-closed-mind-richard-dawkins

======
krsree
Great article. I agree with a lot of what John Gray says. There is a sort-of
rebuttal here : [http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2014/10/05/john-
gray...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2014/10/05/john-grays-
scurrilous-attack-on-dawkins/)

